# AVR with Parametric EQ



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

I have been getting into room correction with REW and am trying to decide if I should get a miniDSP for sub EQ, but then I miss EQ on the rest of the system. My current AVR is a yamaha RXV-471. It has a 5 band graphic eq. After playing around with equalizer AOP, there is no substitute for a parametric EQ. Currently I can't get equalizer AOP working on my HTPC. Even if I did, It would not be system wide. Just when I use my HTPC.

I am looking for options. Seems like an AVR with built in parametric EQ would give me the best compromise of flexibility and cost. It has been difficult to find them. I keep having to read users manuals to see if the AVRs have that option so I figured I'd ask the forum.

What's out there for AVRs with Parametric EQ for under a grand?


----------



## neo_2009 (Nov 13, 2009)

Emotiva Fusion 8100 has a full PEQ : http://shop.emotiva.com/products/fusion-8100

11 bands for All channels except:
- No EQ for back surround channels
- Only 3 bands for subwoofer


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you like to tinker then getting a receiver that is Audyessey Pro capable is your best option. The pro kit comes with it's own mic and PC software


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys.

The Emotiva was the first one I saw with PEQ. I was hoping for more than 3 sub EQ. The price is reasonable. I'll have to read up on the manual for that one.

Audyssey pro. Sounds interesting. Does that come on AV receivers or is that for pro audio gear with preamps and all that? I like to tinker. One of my favorite things to say "Automatic huh? You mean automatically screw it up for you?" I want control. "If anyone is gonna screw it up its gonna be me"


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> If you like to tinker then getting a receiver that is Audyessey Pro capable is your best option.


If you *really *like to tinker then consider the miniDSP options like the 10x10hd or the nanoAVR.


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone use the nanoavr yet? I was checking that out. That is an option. I am hoping to find a receiver with that kind of capability in it.

I haven't looked at the 10x10hd. I'll look at it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m pretty sure the miniDSP will require outboard amplification. Yamaha’s upper-tier Aventage receivers have 1/3-octave parametric filtering for all main channels – maybe the whole Aventage line, don’t know for sure. Don’t know if they have subwoofer EQ though.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

That's good news Wayne. I like Yamaha.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

loves80z said:


> Anyone use the nanoavr yet? I was checking that out. That is an option. I am hoping to find a receiver with that kind of capability in it.
> 
> I haven't looked at the 10x10hd. I'll look at it.


I have the nanoAVR and will play with it this weekend. I did use the 10x10hd for a while, too.: http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-64-page-2


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice artical Kal. You write well. Do you plan to post here when you have evaluated the nanoavr? Are you going to write an artical on it?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

loves80z said:


> Nice artical Kal. You write well. Do you plan to post here when you have evaluated the nanoavr? Are you going to write an artical on it?


Thank you. It will be in my July column.


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

The Yamaha Aventage has parametric eq at even the lowest level with a list of 700. It allows frequency, Q of.5 to 10, -10 to 5 db boost. Nothing in the manual peq section mentions the sub until the higest models at 2200. It says the sub has adjustable frequency between 31 and 250hz and the other channels from 31 to 16khz. So far it looks like emotiva and yamaha for system wide without going pro audio. For both I would get a minidsp for the sub.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying, loves80z. I’ve been told that the frequency settings for the Yamaha EQ is at standard 1/3-octave intervals - 250, 320, 400 500, 630, 800, 1000, etc. (Look up a picture of a 1/3-octave EQ to get an idea of the frequency settings.) Not quite as powerful as a stand-alone parametric which can have 1/25-octave resolution or more, but nevertheless extremely effective. I had no problems EQing the speakers in my bedroom system with a Yamaha receiver. If they ever bump it up to 1/6-octave frequency spacing, I would seriously considering retiring my outboard EQs. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info Wayne. I did not see anything in the book about the frequency spacing. Good point.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, that’s not in the Aventage manual. I got the info from someone who has one. I’m fortunate that my older RX-V2500 has the same set-up. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

loves80z said:


> The Yamaha Aventage has parametric eq at even the lowest level with a list of 700. It allows frequency, Q of.5 to 10, -10 to 5 db boost. Nothing in the manual peq section mentions the sub until the higest models at 2200. It says the sub has adjustable frequency between 31 and 250hz and the other channels from 31 to 16khz. So far it looks like emotiva and yamaha for system wide without going pro audio. For both I would get a minidsp for the sub.


So with the models below the RX-A2xxx you can PEQ all the channels down to 31hz except the sub channel? I was set on a RX-A1020 but if that's the case then I might have to do more research.


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

When I read the manual, there was no mention of the sub. Then the line where frequency is specified an additional spec for the sub appeared. I suppose there could have been an oversite on the lower models. Screen shots of the 1030









and 2030/3030 manual.


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Thank you. It will be in my July column.


Man, that is a long wait :sad: Looking forward to your thoughts on the nanoAVR... while intriguing to me, the prospect of performing the EQ upstream of the 5->7 channel up mixing concerns me. I guess the 10x10 would the better tool for me, but the price difference and need for an external amp for how I would use it make it cost prohibitive. Any chance you could look at id and how adversely it affects up mixing?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dougri said:


> Man, that is a long wait :sad: Looking forward to your thoughts on the nanoAVR... while intriguing to me, the prospect of performing the EQ upstream of the 5->7 channel up mixing concerns me. I guess the 10x10 would the better tool for me, but the price difference and need for an external amp for how I would use it make it cost prohibitive. Any chance you could look at id and how adversely it affects up mixing?


Too late. I didn't try any upstream upmixing because I do not use any. It seems to me that the likely problem with this is that the added 2 channels will be saddled with the EQ appropriate for the channels from which their signals are derived.


----------

